# tip box relabeled



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

How about a clear "suggestion box"? Along with a small pad and pen. But put some cash in it...could a customer or uber be upset if it's labeled suggestions?


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

It will never work!

It's perfect!

Don't do it Fuzzy!

Do it Elvis!


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

^this


----------



## Boober (Jan 5, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> How about a clear "suggestion box"? Along with a small pad and pen. But put some cash in it...could a customer or uber be upset if it's labeled suggestions?


I think it's a great idea. I highly doubt Uber can give you a hard time about having a box asking what you could do to serve your ASSengers better. It's not suggesting or soliciting for tips. It's a common customer service technique.

I'm sure if I put on in my car, I would get plenty of suggestions and minimal appreciation.


----------



## BizyMom (Sep 1, 2015)

Did you do this? Did it work?


----------



## Boober (Jan 5, 2015)

BizyMom said:


> Did you do this? Did it work?


Didn't take long for some Uber loyalist to tattle tale on me. I got a warning email from Uber.


----------



## Turbo (Sep 20, 2015)

Boober said:


> Didn't take long for some Uber loyalist to tattle tale on me. I got a warning email from Uber.


A warning? Or a Suggestion?


----------

